
So Why Did This Underwater Data Station Suddenly Just Disappear? - nickcotter
https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/environment/a28928546/underwater-observatory-disappears/
======
nickcotter
Original statement (auf Deutsch):
[https://www.geomar.de/service/kommunikation/singlepm/article...](https://www.geomar.de/service/kommunikation/singlepm/article/unterwasserobservatorium-
bei-boknis-eck-verschwunden/)

